# Coughing Nigerian Dwarf Buckling



## RainySunday (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a 5.5 month old ND intact buckling.  He eats alfalfa and orchard grass hay (and fresh water and sweetlix minerals).  He has a cough and has had for about 2 months.  No snot that I've noticed he eats, he drinks, he plays, he has the same personality; it's just this darn cough!  While he's had the cough, he's gone through at least 2 cocci prevention rounds (dimethox) and one ivermectin round.  Because he seems fine otherwise, I've let it go, but it's gone on so long now, and heading into the colder months...should I be more worried?

So, all this to ask...walk me through a diagnosis/treatment protocol please!  I have dimethox, ivermectin, pen g here, but could get a couple other things if needed.

I figure the 1st step is to take his temp right?  Then what?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 10, 2011)

If he doesn't have a high temp, then I would assume lungworm. Lungworm typically presents with either no sign of mucus, or clear to white mucus. Unless you live in an area that kept some Levamisole on the shelves despite the federal removal of the product from the market, then you will need to pick up some Ivermectin Sheep Drench . I assume that it is not the Ivermectin you used, since most on here use either pour on or the 1% injectable. 
The doseage for goats is 3 to 4 ml per 26 lbs of goat. I find it is easiest to divide 3 or 4 by 26 and then multiply for the weight of your goat to get the accurate doseage.  The sheep drench says to go by the weight of your heaviest member of the herd, but when dealing with kids, that is a LOT more than they should be getting.
Dose once, then two weeks later dose again.


----------



## elevan (Nov 10, 2011)

The first thing that I would do is to have a fecal run to rule out coccidia since in some cases it can cause prolonged coughing.

If that came back fine then I would go ahead and treat for lungworm as after 2 months it's been more than enough time to suspect it.

All of the following drugs will treat lungworm (the question is only how effective they are in your area):
Ivermectin
Levasole or Tramisol (levamisole)
Safe-guard (fenbendazole)
Valbazen (valbazen)

After some discussions with my vet and farmers in my area, I have decided that if one of my goats have an issue (and neighboring herds have) then I'll use the following treatment:
Fenbendazole (Safe-guard) 1ml / 10# for 10 days and Ivermectin 1% injectible 1ml / 25#  for 3-5 days (both given orally)
This treatment has proven successful in my area and both drugs are easily obtained


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 11, 2011)

I have also read that safegaurd given for 10 days in a row and then followed by a 2nd dewormer given another 2 to 5 days in a row is the common treatment for lungworms such as ivermectin or valbazene. 

a note for other people reading:  You can't use valbazene on a pregnant animal.


----------



## RainySunday (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help!  He does not have a fever (101.9 F), so our plan is to administer safe guard for 10 days, then ivermectin for 3-5 days.  We'll see how it goes.  I will try to follow up here afterwards.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 14, 2011)

Personally, I have never heard of safeguard being effective against lungworm, I have only ever seen Levamisole(Best not currently not available) or Ivermectin Sheep Drench(2nd best) listed as being effective in killing off lungworm.


----------

